# Picture of my boy vlad at the Southern Illinois Bully BBQ



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

where was it held Shan?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW he got big.....Awesome pup Shannon!


How old is he now?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow big bone structure! look at those front legs


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Makanda Illinois Giant City Park


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of his dad he got first place most extreme bully!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Tyco is the man!!!!!

How old is Vlad?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW now those are some big dogs and cute!!!!!!! haha


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I live in Clinton, Iowa and would love to go to one of your BBQ's some time. Send me an invite if you are looking for more people.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Vlad and his dad are good lookin boys!!


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

awww both of em is so cute!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice looking dogs.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

big good looking boy


----------

